# ένα σωρό - ένας σωρός



## Thanasis_P (Mar 16, 2012)

Πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιείται η έκφραση "ένα σωρό" προκειμένου να δηλωθεί μια μεγάλη ποσότητα όμοιων πραγμάτων, όπως για παράδειγμα "ένα σωρό βιβλία". Η χρήση της πρότασης "ένας σωρός (από) βιβλία" δηλώνει έναν λίγο πολύ άτακτα σχηματισμένο λόφο από βιβλία. Η κλίση της πρώτης πρότασης μερικές φορές με φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση, ιδιαίτερα στον γραπτό λόγο, καθώς μου έρχεται δύσκολο να γράψω "των ένα σωρό βιβλίων που έχει η βιβλιοθήκη" ή "του ένα σωρό κόσμου που είναι συγκεντρωμένος" κι έτσι προτιμώ να καταφεύγω στα συνώνυμα. Οι δυο λέξεις προφανώς είναι αλληλένδετες και όντας ουσιαστικά μία, έχουν γίνει ένα ιδιόμορφο μέρος του λόγου, που δεν μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω επίθετο, αφού είναι άκλιτο.
Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας, τόσο για τη συντακτική του χρήση, όσο και για τη γραμματική του κατάταξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2012)

Εγώ καταφεύγω πάντα στην λύση ενός από τα: πακτωλός, πλήθος, σωρεία. Στο παράδειγμά σου:

_...του πακτωλού βιβλίων που έχει η βιβλιοθήκη.
...του πλήθους βιβλίων που έχει η βιβλιοθήκη.
...της σωρείας βιβλίων που έχει η βιβλιοθήκη._

Εξάλλου το "ένα σωρό" είναι λίγο πρόχειρη έκφραση. Μερικές φορές είναι καλύτερο το "μια σειρά από" ή ακόμα και το κοινό "πολλά" ή "πάρα πολλά" ή κάποιος άλλος προσδιορισμός:

_Αυτός ο υπολογιστής μου έχει βγάλει ένα σωρό προβλήματα.
Αυτός ο υπολογιστής μου έχει βγάλει μια σειρά από προβλήματα.
Αυτός ο υπολογιστής μου έχει βγάλει πολλά/πάρα πολλά/αμέτρητα προβλήματα._

Μπορεί το "αμέτρητα" να φαντάζει άλλης κλίμακας, αλλά στην ουσία είναι απλά μια λεκτική υπερβολή (σαφώς και δεν μπορεί να είναι αμέτρητα), το οποίο συνδυάζεται άνετα με το γεγονός ότι ο προσδιορισμός "ένα σωρό" δεν είναι και πολύ κατατοπιστικός.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Για το «ένα σωρό βιβλία» δεν θα σκεφτόμουν γενική πτώση. Ούτε για το «ένα σκασμό».

Θα άρχιζα τις προτάσεις για άλλες εκφράσεις με το «των πολλών βιβλίων που έχει η βιβλιοθήκη». Ίσως και «των πάμπολλων».


----------



## VickyN (Mar 17, 2012)

"του σωρού των βιβλίων που ..." θα έλεγα, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.
Φάουλ;
Συνήθως, τα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη μου βγαίνουν ξινά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2012)

Αυτό μάς πηγαίνει στην δεύτερη σημασία, αυτήν της άτακτης στοίβας.


----------

